# Old Country Pecos vs Wrangler



## druejo32 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey guys, recently bought an OK Joe from Wally World and realize I made a mistake. Decided to purchase one of the Old Country pits to replace it. I like that these are welded and have a good price. Which one would you recommend over the other? Advantages? Disadvantages to each? Thanks in advance.


----------



## soup (Sep 11, 2016)

I like the Wrangler better for the thicker Steel. At first I was worried about it being smaller but I think it had actually has about the same square inches surface area to cook on.


----------



## big swole (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a Wrangler.. It is a short cook chamber but I've managed to cook a good bit on it.













IMG_7640.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7341.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7164.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_7160.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 13, 2016






View media item 494310


----------

